# Just got my 7D, First Photoshoot



## Kasper (Dec 2, 2009)

The shutter on my 40D finally pooped out and I saw it as an opportunity to upgrade. The 7D Finally arrived today so I pulled my girlfriend out of one of her classes during my photography class to take a couple pictures.
1/2





Orig Size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2586/4154381434_032d25eeac_o.jpg
2/2




Orig Size: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2619/4154330648_48cc6f4166_o.jpg
Comments/Criticism welcomed
Flickr: Paddy Kelly's Photostream

Note: I definitely recommend looking at the original size, the detail in the eyes close up is my favorite part of these portraits. All manually focused with a 50mm.


----------



## icassell (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby.  I'm just curious why you used MF.  AF on this camera is awesome.
Just wonder how long your shutter lasted on the 40D.  I assume you're going to get it fixed so you have that good backup.


----------



## Kasper (Dec 2, 2009)

I typically get better results when I take the time to focus a shot manually. My shutter on the 40D lasted ~100k shots. I plan on getting it fixed someday, but then after that I'll probably end out selling it.


----------



## icassell (Dec 2, 2009)

I've never used a 40D, but I find that the AF on my 7D runs circles around what I get on my 30D ...


----------



## AUZambo (Dec 4, 2009)

As a teacher I must say I'm very disappointed you pulled your girlfriend out of her classes for this.

As for the shots, they're really nice. The top one seems like you framed her on the wrong side though. I really like the second one...she looks like she's concocting some evil scheme!


----------



## Knawx (Dec 4, 2009)

2nd shot is great. 

What lens did you use?


----------



## Kasper (Dec 5, 2009)

Canon f/1.4 50mm.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 5, 2009)

2 is a really good shot. I like it. Congrats on the new cam enjoy it and shoot a ton!
TJ


----------



## RancerDS (Dec 5, 2009)

AUZambo said:


> As a teacher I must say I'm very disappointed you pulled your girlfriend out of her classes for this.
> 
> <snip>I really like the second one...she looks like she's concocting some evil scheme!



Pretty gal.  You are lucky she would bail on class to pose.  If that white is a dusting of snow versus dust during your scanning a print, then she is concocting her evil revenge scheme for standing out in the frigid cold without a coat.  

Must be love... but bet it's going to cost him!  And to me, the results of the 2nd photo made all well worth while.  Very nice.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 5, 2009)

2nd photo is my fav too.  If the eyes are your fav, maybe you could dodge the color in the eyes a little to get it to pop.  Just a thought.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 6, 2009)

Kasper said:


> I typically get better results when I take the time to focus a shot manually. My shutter on the 40D lasted ~100k shots. I plan on getting it fixed someday, but then after that I'll probably end out selling it.



Hmm, I don't know how many shots I have taken on my D-70, how would one find this info out ? Is 100,000 the amount of shots when you should be concerned about repair or replacement ?


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice compositions.  :thumbup:

I prefer #2 but long for some low power OCF for separation and 'pop'. Unfortunately, it would also 'pop' the snow flakes. Hum, that might have worked?


----------

